# F1 news flash!



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Trulli out of Renault for rest of the season, team neither confirm or deny JV as replacement rumour! :dunno:


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

I was back in in Canada a few months ago and the waitor on the patio we were having drinks on over hears me and a budy talking about F1. He comes over and says, "Hey, did you know JV will be in a Williams next season?". Turns out his sister does some PR work for Williams and travels around with the team for half the season. I wasn't sure to believe him or not, but he seemed to know his stuff. Now this is the second time I've heard the same rumour so it gives a little more credit to the guy's story. :dunno:

That's my $0.02 to the rumour mill. Take it or leave it 

James.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting.

I am hearing that he (Villeneuve) is about to sign with Sauber, one year, 1.5 million EUR + 45,000 EUR for every point he takes in the Driver's Championship.


.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

From Autosport this AM...
----------------------------------------

JV poised for F1 return this year

Jacques Villeneuve is poised for a return to Formula 1 with Renault in the final three races of the season to replace the troubled Jarno Trulli. The Canadian could be back in a car as soon as this afternoon for a test with the team at Silverstone and is reported to be having a seat fitting this morning.

----------------------------------------

Edit: Man, how Trulli has tanked! He was outperforming Alonso early, and had a magnificent race weekend at Monaco.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Edit: Man, how Trulli has tanked! He was outperforming Alonso early, and had a magnificent race weekend at Monaco.


If Trulli is being shown the door, it is not completely because of his poor race performances.

When this rumor about JV replacing him came out during last weekend's race, it was due to Trulli's constant complaining in the media - and especially last weekend in Italy. Briatore has been really pissed that Trulli has made consistent complaints that Alonso is getting a different and better car than he - since Trulli announced that he won't be driving for Renault next year.

I think he is getting canned because of his ugly hair.



.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I think he is getting canned because of his ugly hair.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe his wife is withholding sex and he is taking his frustrations out in the media. Poor guy 

Any romour that has numbers associated with it or is published trumps mine . To be honest I don't care where he goes, I'll just be happy to have a fellow Canadian back in the circus! 

James.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

A test is confirmed!!!
(From Autosport)

Renault confirms Villeneuve test
Jacques Villeneuve will test for the Renault F1 team at Silverstone tomorrow (Wednesday) and Thursday. The French team will not confirm its driver line-up for the Chinese Grand Prix until after the test, but the Canadian could replace Jarno Trulli alongside Fernando Alonso if all goes well.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

More from Planet F1...

Renault: 'Jarno's out & Jacques is in'
Tuesday September 14 2004

Although less than 24 hours ago Renault were denying wanting to part ways with Jarno Trulli, the team finally admitted on Tuesday evening that his departure is imminent. And that Jacques Villeneuve could be his replacement.

Rumours about Trulli's place at Renault being in jeopardy emerged after the Italian GP when for the fifth successive race he failed to score a single point. The French team, though, were quick to deny the speculation, adding that they "have no further comment" on the matter.

However, the rumours persisted during the opening day of testing at Silverstone, which forced the team to admit that they are in fact true.

Renault released a press statement on Tuesday evening confirming that "Villeneuve will test at Silverstone on Wednesday and Thursday." It continued saying that the 1997 World Champion had "conducted a seat-fitting at the team's Enstone base on Tuesday evening, and will begin acclimatising himself to the Renault R24 tomorrow at the Northamptonshire circuit."

Renault team boss Flavio Briatore also confirmed that Villeneuve's two-day test could lead to him replacing Trulli for the remainder of the season.

"We have reached an agreement for Jacques to test for the team at Silverstone on Wednesday and Thursday. This test might lead to Jacques joining the team for the final three races of the season beginning next week at the Chinese GP," he said.

Villeneuve's two-day test could lead to bigger things for the Canadian who is looking for a way back into F1. Although driving for Renault in 2005 is not a possibility, as they've already confirmed their driver line-up, JV is still hoping to find a race-seat with a different team.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

And today, Sauber announced Villeneuve's contract - for next year, of course.

Interesting.


.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> If Trulli is being shown the door, it is not completely because of his poor race performances.
> 
> When this rumor about JV replacing him came out during last weekend's race, it was due to Trulli's constant complaining in the media - and especially last weekend in Italy. Briatore has been really pissed that Trulli has made consistent complaints that Alonso is getting a different and better car than he - since Trulli announced that he won't be driving for Renault next year.
> 
> ...


Can you say that Briatore is an a**hole ?


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Can you say that Briatore is an a**hole ?


 Nicole Kidman doesn't think so .


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

James said:


> Nicole Kidman doesn't think so .


Heidi Klum, Naomi, Eva Herzigova, they all didn't think so too.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Can you say that Briatore is an a**hole ?


Briatore is an Ass-holio

yet.....


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Can you say that Briatore is an a**hole ?


Yeah, and a rather slimey, disgusting one at that.

.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

I am sure Tom Cruise feels like dirt right now :rofl:

Anyway, back to the topic at hand. I could care less where JV ends up. I am just happy he is most likely going to get a ride next season :thumbup: . 

James.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Like Patrick said...

Villeneuve signs for Sauber
Jacques Villeneuve has agreed a two-year deal to race with Sauber from the start of next season - just hours after getting back into an F1 car with Renault during testing at Silverstone. The news was exclusively predicted by autosport.com prior to the Italian Grand Prix.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Like Patrick said...
> 
> Villeneuve signs for Sauber
> Jacques Villeneuve has agreed a two-year deal to race with Sauber from the start of next season - just hours after getting back into an F1 car with Renault during testing at Silverstone. The news was exclusively predicted by autosport.com prior to the Italian Grand Prix.


Sort of bizarre, IMHO! But way to go Villeneuve.

One former Formula One World Champion with a seat for next year, one more to go.

:eeps:

.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, where *is* Mika going to land... BAR?? Jag? (another DC-MH pairing?)


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

racerdave said:


> Yeah, where *is* Mika going to land... BAR?? Jag? (another DC-MH pairing?)


At the moment, it seems to be up to how the Button case is handled.

Jaguar, no. BAR, possible ... but once the Button issue is resolved, things will clear up.

.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Sort of bizarre, IMHO! But way to go Villeneuve.
> 
> One former Formula One World Champion with a seat for next year, one more to go.
> 
> ...


How about this scenario: JV is signed by Sauber but will race the remainder of this season with Renault. He will do well enough that Renault will want him for next year and buy out his contract with Sauber allowing Sauber to buy more Ferrari engines!...


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Kimi Raikkonen fastest at Silverstone
A cautious return for Jacques Villeneuve




A good day for Raikkonen

Kimi Raikkonen set the fastest lap today at Silverstone. The Finn is followed by Takuma Sato (BAR Honda) and McLaren test driver Pedro de la Rosa.

However most of the attention was focused on Jacques Villeneuve, who was making his F1 return at the wheel of a Renault. The Canadian driver finished at the bottom of the time sheets, around one second behind his new team-mate Fernando Alonso.

Understandably, the 1997 World Champion will need a period of time to get back in the rhythm after a long, 12-month break.

Silverstone - 15/09/2004
1. K. Raikkonen - McLaren-Mercedes - 1'16"150 - 60 laps
2. T. Sato BAR-Honda - 1'17"128 - 86 laps
3. P. de la Rosa McLaren-Mercedes - 1'17"207 - 94 laps
4. O. Panis - Toyota - 1'17"269 - 101 laps
5. J. Button - BAR-Honda - 1'17"597 - 103 laps
6. R. Zonta - Toyota - 1'17"651 - 132 laps
7. M. Gene - Williams-BMW - 1'17"719 - 81 laps
8. F. Alonso - Renault - 1'17"794 - 37 laps
9. R. Schumacher - Williams-BMW - 1'18"383 - 37 laps
10. J. Villeneuve - Renault - 1'18"779 - 70 laps


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Apropos to the Briatore discussion above, check out one person's guide to being a supermodel:

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,6903,1302345,00.html

Especially the section on "Romance":



> Be sure to date small, old, ugly Italian businessmen.


--Andre


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Jacques Villeneuve began acclimatising himself to the Renault R24 during today’s running. The day’s programme was designed to give Jacques an opportunity to familiarise himself with the R24, and he therefore conducted eight long runs during the day, varying between four and nine laps, while also working to achieve a comfortable driving position within the car. His times improved steadily as the day advanced and he completed a total of 68 laps.

After the day’s running, Villeneuve commented: “We had a good first day, although it wasn’t about chasing quick times: the first priority was to get a comfortable driving position within the car, and we have worked away at that all day. I had expected things to be more difficult physically because the lap-times are a lot faster than when I last drove in F1, and Silverstone is possibly the most physically demanding circuit of all, but I feel fine. The R24 seems a nice car and handles well, but our aim today was to begin learning about the car – we did not work on set-ups at all. Overall, we made good progress.”


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Funny how single seat race car drivers always talk about, "we" ...  


.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Yeah, and a rather slimey, disgusting one at that.


Yep.

I heard that Trulli is going to be driving a Toyota for the rest of the season? It is odd that he started the season so hot, and then had a lot of mechanical failures near the end... :eeps:

<img src=http://www.pod13.com/F1/thumbup.jpg>


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Interesting. Trulli will driving/testing the TOYOTA today, at Silverstone. That didn't take long.


.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Interesting. Trulli will driving/testing the TOYOTA today, at Silverstone. That didn't take long.
> 
> .


Italian Sports newspaper just confirmed he signed a two year deal with Toyota

also Briatore has confirmed 2005 will be his last at Renault... Bernie retiring?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Zonta out, Trulli in for the rest of the year??? :dunno: 


.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Zonta out, Trulli in for the rest of the year??? :dunno:
> 
> .


Nope....Trulli out for rest of the season, Jacques confirmed at Renault and Jaguar out of F1 after this year!

man this is cooky!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

AC said:


> Nope....Trulli out for rest of the season, Jacques confirmed at Renault and Jaguar out of F1 after this year!
> 
> man this is cooky!


I just read that Mike Gascogne is considering trying to get Trulli in the car as soon as possible - hasn't ruled out him racing in China.

:dunno:

.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I just read that Mike Gascogne is considering trying to get Trulli in the car as soon as possible - hasn't ruled out him racing in China.
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> .


check this out....but at this point...who knows?

http://planetf1.com/news/story_17348.shtml


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

AC said:


> check this out....but at this point...who knows?
> 
> http://planetf1.com/news/story_17348.shtml


Yeah. I guess by the middle of next week, things will have calmed down a bit.

A bit OT, but related to TOYOTA: was Da Matta really that bad? :dunno:

His tenure was at least better than Andretti's attempt to drive a McLaren. :eeps:

.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Yeah. I guess by the middle of next week, things will have calmed down a bit.
> 
> A bit OT, but related to TOYOTA: was Da Matta really that bad? :dunno:
> 
> ...


but without the name recognition


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

AC said:


> check this out....but at this point...who knows?
> 
> http://planetf1.com/news/story_17348.shtml


And now the latest (today) from the Finnish motorsports press is that Trulli would have been driving for Zonta already in China. However, he did not fit in the same car - which is now being refitted in Germany, to get the cockpit right for Trulli. He should be good to go in Japan.

.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> However, he did not fit in the same car


They tried pedal extensions?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> They tried pedal extensions?


LOL. Maybe they could hire you for technical advice? :dunno: 

.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> LOL. Maybe they could hire you for technical advice? :dunno:


Sure! When it comes to getting near F1 cars - or F1 drivers - they will find I have no shame.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Trulli-Panis for Suzuka.

Trulli-Zonta for Interlagos.

Interesting.


.


----------



## AC (Apr 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Trulli-Panis for Suzuka.
> 
> Trulli-Zonta for Interlagos.
> 
> ...


Zonta is brazilian....and I'm sure Toyota is giving him a pat on the back letting him race in his home GP (and getting a better return  )


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

AC said:


> Zonta is brazilian....and I'm sure Toyota is giving him a pat on the back letting him race in his home GP (and getting a better return  )


Yeah, that is true. This also means that Panis will have his last Formula One race in Japan.

Who will take over the title of oldest, current Formula One pilot then? And do not tell me that it is Spoonface ... :tsk:

:bigpimp:

.


----------

